# Help With Registration Name?



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Need help coming up with an ABKC registration name for my bully pup! I would love some suggestions.

I was thinking Elyza Blue....something. I need it to be great because she's going to be a champion one day!! :roll:



Thanks!!

Oh, and will these pictures be okay to send in with it?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

What are the parent's names and was she born on a special date? My boy was born 12-31 and was already being called Champ. So I decided to name him something with Champagne. Thus, Champagne Supernova was decided.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that second picture <3 I cant wait for update pix when hes older. And I like your idea--Elyza Blue


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> What are the parent's names and was she born on a special date? My boy was born 12-31 and was already being called Champ. So I decided to name him something with Champagne. Thus, Champagne Supernova was decided.


X2 on the parents name...

She is SUPER CUTE!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flexs papered name is "Lynchs Flexing Warrior" the hookers papered name is"Lady in Red".


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Parent's names are Drama Queen and Blade...And she was born on Jan. 23...don't think that's a special day.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Parent's names are Drama Queen and Blade...And she was born on Jan. 23...don't think that's a special day.


That is their registered names?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> That is their registered names?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep...nothing fancy. lol


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

If I told you all my dog's registered name you'd laugh. But he's just a pet bull.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> If I told you all my dog's registered name you'd laugh. But he's just a pet bull.


Nothing wrong with a good laugh! lol

I just want something catchy....I love all these catchy registered names and I'm not creative enough to come up with one! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia's name is Tenacious D . I usually just call him D or Dosia.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Dosia's name is Tenacious D . I usually just call him D or Dosia.


Aw, see, I would have never thought of that. lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

All I can think of is Holton's Electric Elyza Blue....lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Registry names are fun  my BF's American Bulldog was registered as TVB's Touch of Death call name Mack Truck  He was a cool dog. We used to call him Maccaroni cause he would wag his whole body like the shape of maccaroni. Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I really want to post D's theme song but Dave might not like that. There's like 5 f bombs in the first 30 seconds


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love registered names! I have a blast with them. Since I have so many bullies I decided to give myself a name so I am "Sinful Bullies" after the Seven Deadly Sins. Well it didnt take long to realize that I would run out of sins quick lmao so I added alcohol with it. So I have Sinful Bullies Envy Skyy (Envy) SB's Glutton for Hennessy (Hennessy), and SB's 2 Rich 4 Belvedere (Belvedere or Greed). My chihuahuas are named after candy. The Lollipop Guilds Chic O Stic (Chico) and The Lollipop Guilds Razzle Dazzle lol. I'm a theme person.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

See y'all are good at this! lol Help!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> All I can think of is Holton's Electric Elyza Blue....lol


I like it!

I named Odin before I got into registered names and whatnot. So for his LP pass for the UKC will say Blue Dragon's Odin Monsoon, cuz im the Blue Dragon... and then Banshee came with her name, K9 Performance Knls Banshee. However if I ever get a dog that I name myself they will carry the Blue Dragon name and most likely country songs for names....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I like it!
> 
> I named Odin before I got into registered names and whatnot. So for his LP pass for the UKC will say Blue Dragon's Odin Monsoon, cuz im the Blue Dragon... and then Banshee came with her name, K9 Performance Knls Banshee. However if I ever get a dog that I name myself they will carry the Blue Dragon name and most likely country songs for names....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe....

When I see it I think electric razor. lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

How do you get to use Blue Dragon instead of your last name? Do you have to register it?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> How do you get to use Blue Dragon instead of your last name? Do you have to register it?


You can use whatever you want for your name lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> You can use whatever you want for your name lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ohhh, I thought it had to be your last name at the front! lol

So, when I switch my other dog over to ABKC from ADBA can I use a different name?


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Before I decided on the name Luna (which I love bc her color/markings really do resemble the moon/goddess/Luna-Blue etc..) I was honestly going to name her *Meat-Sawce* lol :snow:

Luna didn't have a name until she was about 2-1/2 - 3 months as I couldn't decide on one! During that time I'd call her pumpkin head or baby Hippo (pray to god I don't have a baby girl one day I'll scar her for life) My suggestion would be to wait it out a little bit and check out her personality, go from there.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, she's 3 months old now and Lyza will always be her name. I'm just trying to get this figured out so I can send off her registration and get her peds.

When I get married my last name will be Via....wonder if I can incorporate that in somehow. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I like naming my dogs after music as well  of course Tenacious D is a given but I also had a Marley . Marley was a mixed breed so he didn't have any cool registry name but I have a few in mind for future pups. My two favorite heavy bands are Pantera and Slayer so for my next male pup I'm thinking either Born Of Fire call name Slayer or Cowboy from Hell call name Domination. If I get a female pup I'd have to name her after my favorite pin up so I call her The Queen of Hearts call name Betty, for Betty Page


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been looking at song titles and lyrics.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I love registered names! I have a blast with them. Since I have so many bullies I decided to give myself a name so I am "Sinful Bullies" after the Seven Deadly Sins. Well it didnt take long to realize that I would run out of sins quick lmao so I added alcohol with it. So I have Sinful Bullies Envy Skyy (Envy) SB's Glutton for Hennessy (Hennessy), and SB's 2 Rich 4 Belvedere (Belvedere or Greed). My chihuahuas are named after candy. The Lollipop Guilds Chic O Stic (Chico) and The Lollipop Guilds Razzle Dazzle lol. I'm a theme person.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When u dropping chi pup? I need a road dog....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> When u dropping chi pup? I need a road dog....


Not for a couple years. My male is old enough but the female needs to be at least 2 years old.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well seriously mo is close enough to snag one up. .... I need a lil guy in the family


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Back to topic please! I need a name!!

lmao...jk! But I do need a name


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I got a name blue rain elyza(or how ever stuck n between ckasees wore out andbrain aint working) amd f gettn back to topic lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I got a name blue rain elyza(or how ever stuck n between ckasees wore out andbrain aint working) amd f gettn back to topic lol


lmao :curse:


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Cosmic Stellar Elyza Blue?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I was serious about the name lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I was serious about the name lol


Oh, I thought you was implying that you pulled it outta your ass and was trying to get back off topic.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn.... I can be serious too


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Damn.... I can be serious too


Okay, okay!! My bad! :hug:


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Stellar Elyza in the Blue Rain? lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Stellar Elyza in the Blue Rain? lol


Eh....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Idk about tue stellar but the rest is good... lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

How about "queen of hearts Elyza blue" or "queen of hearts blue Elyza" or "dramas lectric blue Lyza" or Elyza blue the queen of drama"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I just threw that out there...lol

Not sure about the queen stuff..


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Vias queen Elyza Blue
Vias blades of blue Elyza
Or plain and simple Vias Elyza Blue

I like this one personally because blue is so common

Drama Queens Sapphire Elyza

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Vias queen Elyza Blue
> Vias blades of blue Elyza
> Or plain and simple Vias Elyza Blue
> 
> ...


Blue is pretty common.....maybe I'll completely omit it! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

How bout Electric Blue Rain call name Elyza


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm out of ideas without something else to go off of. Good luck! I've had a hell of a time with some of my dogs. I've made some good mistakes I need to fix too lmao. Buffy is "SBs Buffy the vampire lvr" LMAO. Because I have a male named Slayer.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I'm out of ideas without something else to go off of. Good luck! I've had a hell of a time with some of my dogs. I've made some good mistakes I need to fix too lmao. Buffy is "SBs Buffy the vampire lvr" LMAO. Because I have a male named Slayer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I appreciate you trying! lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

kg420 said:


> How bout Electric Blue Rain call name Elyza


That one's not bad


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I keep thinking of this song called Into the Blue now lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

kg420 said:


> I keep thinking of this song called Into the Blue now lol


Would I write out the whole thing in the dog name section, including the call name part? On this registration there's not a separate call name section.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Would I write out the whole thing in the dog name section, including the call name part? On this registration there's not a separate call name section.


Nope. Call names are just the shorter name you call your dog at home. Or the profane one lmao.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Nope. Call names are just the shorter name you call your dog at home. Or the profane one lmao.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought so, just wanted to make sure. lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmmmm.....ugh this is so stupid...why's it gotta be so hard! lol

Lyza likes to pounce and stalk....she loves going on walks....never fought the leash. She just go-go-goes. lol

I want a name that is elegant, yet strong....it can be ANYTHING. LOL 

Electric Blue Rain is in the lead...but not sure that's the right one..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lynch's stolen blu eliza.... solved lol


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Lynch's stolen blu eliza.... solved lol


lol...ummmm I don't wanna be a lynch

Doesn't have to contain Elyza Blue lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its blue eliza and dnt hate on being a lynch dammit....


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Its blue eliza and dnt hate on being a lynch dammit....


No, it's Elyza Blue!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ur stuck up dammit.....


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ur stuck up dammit.....


Yam not! :woof: ...see?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

I give....thanks for the suggestions y'all! I'll figure it out!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Electric Blue Pickle... DOOOO IIIITTTTT


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Electric Blue Pickle... DOOOO IIIITTTTT


OMG I love it!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Electric Blue Pickle... DOOOO IIIITTTTT


:rofl:...........hmmmm


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Beatles theme?

Via's Elyza Love Me Do....lol
Elyza Strollin on Penny Lane
Via's Elyza Ain't She Sweet
Via's Elyza Come and Get it
Elyza Don't Ever Change


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Elyza Blue-little? Eliza Doolittle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn u still aint got a name?


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Damn u still aint got a name?


lol, not yet. I'll go with one tomorrow.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Elyza Blue-little? Eliza Doolittle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's Cute


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, narrowed it down to these....May go with my last name..not sure yet.

Holton's Electric Elyza Blue
Holton's Elyza Blue-Little
Holton's Elyza Love Me Do
Holton's Steele Blue Elyza


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Woohoo, made the top four!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Woohoo, made the top four!


Yep! I have a poll going on another forum. lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Steele blue makes me think of this:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol Carrie that's Blue Steel  but yea, totally. 
There's more to life than just being really really ridiculously good looking :rofl:


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

lol, Steele is her breeder's name.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

And the winner is, Holton's Steele Blue Elyza!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I vote for the middle two!!!


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I vote for the middle two!!!


lol, I did a poll on another forum, Steele Blue Elyza won, so I'm going with it!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh oops did see the comment that said you picked a name  hehe


----------

